# Dog Fighting Game Released by Android/Google



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

What is wrong with people?

DOG FIGHTING GAME RELEASED for Android phones – CALL TO ACTION | BSL News


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have this all over my facebook page for people to write them to get this taken off.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

There are times I really wish I was a dog, therefor I would not be associated by species that these A********* clearly are :-(


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Me too.. it's just sick.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OH God. That's the phone I have.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The makers of this game clearly have a "bug up their a**" making this. One could argue "it's just a game", but firstly, the topic of dog fighting and the cruelty that goes on is very real and nothing to joke or play about. Secondly, there are too many idiots out in this world for a game like that to exist.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

*sigh* I remember a few years ago a baby shaking game app that was yanked from iTunes. I just don't understand why seeing such things would be "fun" for anyone. I was horrified when my dog was attacked and bleeding everywhere.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

eh, i see it as just a video game and then the arguement goes where is should the line be drawn for video games?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately there are a TON of  ignorant people out there who are just interested in having "fun" :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm one of those people that really dislikes games where the goal is to kill, rape, etc. People can't control their tempers once they "get into the game" and that's pretty uncool to me. I have a rule for my relationship that my boyfriend actually can't play his xbox/whatever while I'm there...he doesn't like games like COD anyway, but I can't STAND hearing people yell at a game. You sound freaking stupid. 

This game really pisses me off. It's bad enough that it exists in the real world; now we have to have a game where cruel people can get off on killing virtual dogs? Not to sound paranoid, but the dumber people (all of them are dumb, actually) that play might actually get ideas, not to mention it just perpetuates the discrimination against bully breeds that already exists.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i don't personally play video games nor do i own a smart phone or do social networking but as i see these things they are just a make beleive world where people just play a game. now i see the problem when people are not smart enoght to know where the fake game ends and the real world starts. i suppose i see this dog fighting game as the same level as all the current video games you can go to target and buy. at least it is fake animals and not real just like the regular video games at least it is fake people and not real...i know it doesn't make i "better" but in the end it is make beleive.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is the "brief" comment I left on why the game is inappropriate. Perhaps it is a tad offensive and inappropriate as well, but I tend to get fired up about these kind of things: _Do these people think that dog fighting is a joke? Why don't we also make "Slave Training" a delightful game that takes place in pre-Civil War deep South where we can learn how to whip those pesky slaves into shape so they can harvest our fields the fastest? Or how about "Genocide Success!" where we can figure out how to train the most amount of children mercenaries to murder innocent civilians? Seriously though, this type of game only perpetuates a stereotype that is putting thousands, if not millions of innocent dogs to death. It is a disgusting blood sport and not one that needs to be made light of in a pathetic cell phone app for people who feel the need to boost their moronic egos. _


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

not disagreeing but do you also appose the games where people are fighting or killed or the war games?

i just wonder where the line is drawn for most people. i don't play any video games so it doesn't matter to me but i do feel games are make beleive and i try to hold people who play video games responsible to realize video games end when you turn it off (regardless of the game content).
i don't know how this game works but i am supposing it works off of being a thug and perpetuates that sterotype. most responsible pitbull owners are aware of the animal welfare act 1976 and respect that. BSL is not going after dogs that are "fought" but dogs that are owned by irresponsible owners that their dogs are getting out and causing havoc in their neighborhood, not the dogs faultss but the owners. fighting BSL needs to be done by being responsible dog owners and great stuards of the breed not worrying about a cell phone app that will disappear in a few months which i am sure isn't going to inspire people to run out and get some dogs to match those people already will do it without a cell phone app. 

i am a proud owner of an apbt and i pride myself in being responsible and we try our best to represnt the breed in a positive light with dog sports


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

@PeanutsMommy, yes I think war games are also disgusting and horrifying that anyone would actually want to play them and think they're fun/entertaining. Why not put your money where your mouth is and join the military then and see how fun it really is? But at the same time, I once dated a guy who was a veteran of the Iraq/Afghanistan war, and he LOVED to play Call of Duty. He was also psychotic and abusive so case in point I suppose.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

well not fair to say. my husband is a great person and he spent 5 years in the USMC did 4 tours and now has 6 years in the army and he plays ps3 games and he does ply war games but when he turns the game off its over. it is just an entertainment outlet for him. we been married 5 years but i have known him 7 years and he is one of the nicest well balanced people i know (otherwise he wouldn't be my husband) 
not everyone who plays the games is off balanced some people can play games and be a normal member of society.

i am just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

War games are different, for a very basic reason. Whether we agree with war our not, our loved ones are over there fighting and dying every day. It is a legitimate activity, sanctioned by the government. Play-acting at war games has been a preparation for the real thing of our youth long before video games.

There are probably video games out there where you can pretend like you are a serial killer - I know of one game where you can explode prostitutes. Dog-fighting games fall into this darker, perverse area.

And thank your husband for serving our country - please ask him if he would be interested in playing a dog-fighting game.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how to word this so my point comes across because it's more of a gut feeling....the reason something like this bothers me is because it's not fake people killing other fake people. It's people glorifying something that deals with animals suffering. 

In real life, we at least have some sort of chance to do something to keep ourselves safe, to defend ourselves, to ward off potential thugs, rapists, murderers. (No, it doesn't always work but we have that chance.)

Animals don't often have that chance. They are picked up, "trained", mistreated, beaten and then thrown in to a fighting ring.

UGH, I can't get this across....society views murder, rape and such as very bad things and people are severely punished for those things. When you are playing a game such as Grand Theft Auto, you KNOW there would be serious consequences if you tried that in real life.

Dog fighting, unfortunately, is accepted in many cultures and it seems that when someone gets caught for abusing, neglecting animals or fighting their animals, the punishment is a slap on the wrist.

Therefore, playing GTA, complete fantasy...knowing full well you're going to spend a LONG time in jail should you try it out in the real world.

Dog fighting and such....you might be fined.

Far too many people still view animals as objects and not living, breathing creatures.

That is why I have an issue with this game.

As far as, "where is the line?" believe it or not, there is a line. The makers of a disgusting game called, "RapeLay" have found this out. It is not available in the US because the US will not allow it. The only way anyone in the US can get that game is to illegally download it from a bit torrent site...it is not allowed for sale because it glorifies raping women. That's what the entire game is about. So, yes, there IS a line.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

One quick comment:

MY thought is that if people find some sort of amusement in playing a game like that, what else would they get amusement out of? 

Sick sick sick


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Kelley is right, what else do they like watching and playing to get a laugh? It's gross.

I will never forget this rescued bait dog who came in for rehabilitation where I work. It was horrible. She had scars everywhere, she was absolutely tiny, her ears were cut off and looked terrible. It looked like they literally just cut her ears off with dull scissors. And still, she was so freaking loving towards people. She'd just crawl into my lap and lay there forever until I moved her, like she just wanted some kind of contact and companionship. 

Dog fighting is so deplorable. The other day I was talking to my boss about dog fighting and told her that the punishment for these people should be to cage them up with each other and force them to fight with knives until one competitor dies. :] I'd gladly film.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What what what!?????????????????????  Is this type of derogatory game actually necessary! This is insane. Did Michael Vick have anything to do with this? How horrible. The gamers couldn't think of anything but a dog fighting game? WHY? So wrong in all aspects of a game. BOYCOTTING THIS GAME FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tsk::frown:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad I sold every Goog share I owned a few months back. Stupid company. 

Funny, they strut around like the most brilliant group of people I've ever encountered and yet they are as ignorant as can be on this issue....

I doubt they'll keep it going...once their PR dept. catches heat, they'll kill the game. Sad they aren't caring enough to do it on their own.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

no he wouldn't play that game anyway. he has certain type of games he plays he is picky.

i guess my end point is that if we really want to fight BSL we should concentrate our efforts with responsible dog ownership and being good members of society. i bet that game will fade out before it would get pulled. people these days get bored of things easily and forget about what was popular quick. putting so much attention on the game is going to keep people's intrest longer and does nothing to help dogs affected by BSL because it is still going to exist long after the game is gone.

i just want to say i am not for the game (i dont have a smart phone or play games in general) but i do see protesting it as ineffective for the greater cause. this should be a time to eduate people on the breed (history and present included)and show we are responsible people that own this breed.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about this.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

xellil said:


> I know of one game where you can explode prostitutes.


LOL!
Omg, so sorry, could not resist.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sent them a note about it.

While i am not for mass amounts of censorship i do think things like this should be in the same pile of games that are not kosher, like Child Porn Tycoon (made that name up). It's just not something you do....


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I have this all over my facebook page for people to write them to get this taken off.


+1!

Just when you thought they couldn't make up any stupider, more disgusting games. 

Thanks for posting about this...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> no he wouldn't play that game anyway. he has certain type of games he plays he is picky.
> 
> i guess my end point is that if we really want to fight BSL we should concentrate our efforts with responsible dog ownership and being good members of society. i bet that game will fade out before it would get pulled. people these days get bored of things easily and forget about what was popular quick. putting so much attention on the game is going to keep people's intrest longer and does nothing to help dogs affected by BSL because it is still going to exist long after the game is gone.
> 
> i just want to say i am not for the game (i dont have a smart phone or play games in general) but i do see protesting it as ineffective for the greater cause. this should be a time to eduate people on the breed (history and present included)and show we are responsible people that own this breed.


I agree with this.

None of the dogs in the games are APBTs anyways, they're all American Bullies... good luck fighting those... You'd have better luck fighting a couple of basset hounds...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Michael Vick is a sociopathic monster. But at least he stated publicly the app is a bad thing.

Michael Vick, Humane Society critical of dogfighting app - ESPN



> I've come to learn the hard way that dogfighting is a dead-end street," Vick said in a statement posted on the Humane Society's website. "Now, I am on the right side of this issue, and I think it's important to send the smart message to kids, and not glorify this form of animal cruelty, even in an Android app."


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> None of the dogs in the games are APBTs anyways, they're all American Bullies... good luck fighting those... You'd have better luck fighting a couple of basset hounds...


Now Cliff don't be so quick to put down the fighting Bassets. MY Basset hound has been very hard on my Pitbull and we have had to get after her from attacking him. She's kind of nasty. But she is finely after a year starting to play and chase him. But I have had her pull a tuft of hair out of him. Just when you think you know a breed.

Just giving you a little ribbing.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> I think Michael Vick is a sociopathic monster. But at least he stated publicly the app is a bad thing.
> 
> Michael Vick, Humane Society critical of dogfighting app - ESPN


I will NEVER believe a word that Michael Vick says. Since this whole thing started with him, I have never gotten a sense that he was SINCERELY repentant. He's simply been mouthing the words & making all the appropriate responses at the appropriate times. The only "reason" he's "sorry" is because he got caught!

When they let him back in the NFL I was not impressed. He should have been banned for life. The almighty buck wins again.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

his season was great but desean jacksons was great too.

now the nfl is another story if they didnt let felons back in we wouldn't have an nfl. also, they do let felons back in so they would have to pick and choose which felonies they are okay with and which they are not and that is a whole nother story


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I will NEVER believe a word that Michael Vick says. Since this whole thing started with him, I have never gotten a sense that he was SINCERELY repentant. He's simply been mouthing the words & making all the appropriate responses at the appropriate times. The only "reason" he's "sorry" is because he got caught!
> 
> When they let him back in the NFL I was not impressed. He should have been banned for life. The almighty buck wins again.


I agree - it just all seems like lip service with him, not true remorse. When I listen to him talk, or read what he has said, it's always "I was with the wrong crowd" or something like that - not that he WAS the wrong crowd. 

I makes me kind of ashamed to be a football fan, frankly. He is the only football player I actually root for to get hurt, and I know that's a horrible thing to say, but i can't help it. 

He is still hugely popular, though. Even though he's not sincere, perhaps he can turn a few people away from dogfighting. However, I get the feeling if he thought he could get away with it, he would be involved again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't believe a word he say's ether.Oh and as I sat down to right this my big mean Pitbull came and put his head on my lap. I look into his eyes and I can't believe someone would want to put him in a pit and have him torn up. But there are many people that would. They all keep telling us that we need to help each other and we could all live in utopia but allow the sales of all the fighting games.But I guess that's a bit of another issue. I hope someday he rots in H---.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Most celebrities and sports figures are not sorry for things they've done...I thought that was a given.

The ONLY thing I can take from this that is somewhat good is that, whether you like it or not, people apparently admire this guy so lip service or not, if he's telling people it's a bad app and it's bad to glorify this animal suffering, some may actually listen who otherwise may have played it and thought the whole thing to be funny.

I'm sure he's saying whatever he's supposed to say. I don't particularly give two sour apples for the HSUS either BUT, people listen to them and if they say it, no matter that we all know their full of it....it still can have a positive impact and keep others from thinking it's a great idea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, if there is ANY good he can do, whether he means it or not, is a plus. 

believe it or not, alot of people look up to him. I know it's horrifying that he could be a role model to anyone, but there you go.



> I hope someday he rots in H---.


That is my fervent desire also!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Michael Vick would have probably been one of the first to get the app! A reporter this past month asked Michael Vick if he would have changed anything His response~~~~~~~

"My prison sentence".

So for me has he learned anything I think not. Is he a redeemed sole really against dog fighting? Not if he talks like that!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

wags said:


> Michael Vick would have probably been one of the first to get the app! A reporter this past month asked Michael Vick if he would have changed anything His response~~~~~~~
> 
> "My prison sentence".
> 
> So for me has he learned anything I think not. Is he a redeemed sole really against dog fighting? Not if he talks like that!


He actually said he wouldn't change anything in his life.

Not that it's any better that way.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> He actually said he wouldn't change anything in his life.
> 
> Not that it's any better that way.


This is the article I was talking about at the end!

Michael Vick is Optimistic About Prisoner Rehabilitation « The Reality-Based Community


----------

